# BLD method for corners



## doofesh (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been using old pochmann for corners and M2 for edges for a long time. I average 3 minutes. What method do you recommend I learn for the CORNERS? I need a method that is faster than the old pochmann method. Please include a link to a tutorial if possible.Thanks


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 24, 2010)

Learn BH, and you can freestyle some of the harder cases. First you need a decent knowledge about commutators.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 25, 2010)

Try this tutorial: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?12268-BH-Tutorial


----------

